# Gerard Butler ist im Entzug



## beachkini (24 Feb. 2012)

​
Der nächste Star hat sich zu einem Entzug entschlossen. *Gerard Butler hat sich wegen seiner Tablettensucht in die “Betty Ford“ Klinik einweisen lassen.*

Das auch Gerard Butler abhängig von Medikamenten ist, überrascht uns. Der Schauspieler ließ sich vor knapp drei Wochen in die berühmte “Betty Ford“-Klinik einweisen. Sein Problem: Er ist süchtig nach verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamenten, dazu kommen Probleme mit Kokain.

Die Abhängigkeit nahm scheinbar schon im Jahr 2006 bei den Dreharbeiten zu dem Film “300“ seinen Anfang. Damals hatte Gerard bereits mit körperlichen Problemen zu kämpfen. Diese verschlimmerten sich bei den Dreharbeiten zu seinem Film "Of Men and Mavericks“, bei denen er einen Surf-Unfall hatte.

Daraus folgte seine Sucht nach verschreibungspflichtigen Schmerzstillern, aber auch von Kokain ist die Rede.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Gerard die Sucht mit diesem Schritt in den Griff bekommt. 
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## DerMarx (25 Feb. 2012)

Ach krass. Ist ein guter Schauspieler, ich mag seine Filme, hoffe er bekommt es in den Griff.


----------

